# JRCA Kanto Winter 2010



## syuhei222 (Feb 21, 2010)

ALL results are here.

http://jrca.cc/results/results.htm


WR: Yumu Tabuchi OH avg 16.89sec
19.13 14.59 15.83 17.21 17.63


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice job Yumu! 10.47 is also an excellent speedsolve average!

What is LISMOcube?


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to see that world record getting, ever-slowly, towards the abilities of our top OHers!


----------



## syuhei222 (Feb 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Very nice job Yumu! 10.47 is also an excellent speedsolve average!
> 
> What is LISMOcube?



Lismo is the brand of a sponsor of this competiton.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I hate it that Yumu's OH average is better than my official 3x3 average D:<

Congratulations Yumu!


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh OH!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, Yumu, Mitsuki and Yu (Sajima) broke the best 3x3 podium WR:

10.47 + 11.44 + 11.61 => 33.52

the former WR was 33.90 set by Breandan, Erik and Tomasz at the WC09.


----------



## coinman (Feb 21, 2010)

With his 16.89 OH avg Yumu totally smashed his old 16.90 WR!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2010)

Moe Nakano had a 12.62 average. That's the female WR, sorry Emily. 
Japan is soo beast.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Moe Nakano had a 12.62 average. That's the female WR, sorry Emily.
> Japan is soo beast.



Yeah, rub it in my face why dontcha?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, amazing results. And best podium, and it wasn't a WC? That's weird.


----------

